# Runny yogurt



## doulanobles

I'm starting to get a bit frustrated at yogurt! I've made maybe 10 batches and can't seem to get it firm enough. I don't need super firm, just not drinking texture! I've tried with plain yogurt from the store as the culture and a package yogurt culture. I always add 1/3c dried milk powder. Standard procedure...warm to 180, cool to 110 etc. etc. I am using a yogurt maker so temp is being help steady.

What else can I do??? We're using it mostly for smoothies at this point because it's too runny to eat.

TIA


----------



## goatsareus

are you carefully/gently putting the yogurt in the frig and letting it set for several hours before you test it?


----------



## Sondra

I use my milk fresh from the goat add danon live culture yougurt and set on a cutting board with a heating pad underneath and covered with towels Now it is not as thick as store bought but is thicker than drinking type. Next time I am going to add some gelatin


----------



## doulanobles

Yes, I put in in the fridge after it's done incubating, usually all night, then test in the morning. How much affect can moving the yogurt while it's incubating have? 

Sondra, so you don't heat and cool? Just add culture to fresh and incubate? When would i add stuff if we wanted vanilla flavor, for example?


----------



## Sondra

I add all flavoring after it is done and no I don't heat up and then cool down. I want raw milk yogurt I don't want pasturized yogurt. but that is me.


----------



## doulanobles

We don't pasturize for drinking, I just thought that's how yogurt was done...I'll try it your way, Thanks!


----------



## Rose

In my experience, it shouldn't be moved.

Also, check your temperatures while it's incubating. Mine does better at 120 degrees, and I've heard some folks go even higher.

You can always strain it through a milk filter or muslin overnight after it's done, too.


----------



## goatsareus

doulanobles said:


> We don't pasturize for drinking, I just thought that's how yogurt was done...I'll try it your way, Thanks!


the reason to heat the milk to 180*F before making yogurt is at least two fold. The milk will firm up better if it is heated to this temperature, and if you want to keep re-using the yogurt to make the next batch, you want to make sure you are only incubating the yogurt bacteria. I too only drink raw milk, but yogurt is a different game. People usually eat yogurt for the "friendly" bacteria. If you use raw milk to make yogurt, you are also incubating all bacteria that are naturally present in the milk.

Yes, you do not want to disturb the yogurt during the incubation process or when it is cooling down. Keep it still at all times.


----------



## Leo

I use raw milk, heated to 100F, set overnight undisturbed,and it gets thick, but DH likes it with gelatin more, I've heard some people also put it through a strainer like chevre to firm it up. I find a 1 packet of gelatin/half gallon really firms up the yogurt, almost jello like. 

Megan


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

So do you add the gelatin before or after incubating?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I have a salton 1 quart yogurt maker. I love thick yogurt and I add 1/2 cup dry milk to my GM and it makes it super thick!


----------



## doulanobles

I use the salton too! And i can't seem to get it thick. I use 1/3c dry milk...Maybe I moved it at the wrong time or something...I usually use dannon as a culture but i actually bought a yogurt culture and it was even runnier using that...I'll keep trying.


----------



## Leo

I added the gelatin with the culture and stirred it all around. I heard also adding dry milk will work too.
Megan


----------



## Rose

Look for the dry milk powder Sanalac, rather than Carnation Instant dry milk. The flavor is better, and it mixes gracefully.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Ack, totally forgot about the powdered milk.


----------



## Tim Pruitt

I have had great success by making yogurt in my ice-chest. I heat 2 gallons of milk to 180, add vanilla flavoring and then let it cool down to about 120 and put them in quart plastic containers. I use Yo-plait rich and creamy vanilla yogurt for my starter - I like it better than Dannon - in my opinion it is a sweeter culture. I also add stevia (to taste) but you could add sugar instead. Then I put a lid on each quart container and place them in a large ice-chest. I fill the ice-chest to the rim of the quart containers with hot water that is about 130 degrees. I incubate for 8 hours or just let it set overnight. I do check it if the weather is cool and I remove some water and add some boiling water if necessary to keep the right temperature.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Thanks Tim,
I like it! I'm gonna give it a try that way next....as soon as I have more milk available.


----------



## doulanobles

I didn't know you could use flavored yogurt as a starter? I'm bringing a new milk goat home on Monday who's giving a gallon a day so I'll have more milk to experiment with next week. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Tim Pruitt

You can use any flavor as long as it is a live culture. When I purchase, I try to get the freshest date possible. I use Vanilla yogurt when I can't find the plain.... but yes, you can use flavored yogurt as starter. That being said, I personally wouldn't use the ones with fruit on the bottom.


----------



## doulanobles

My parents live with us and don't like our homemade yogurt so they always buy the vanilla yoplait. It's handy and available so good to know i can use it. I think if i can get a bit better consistency, I might actually win them over 

They are drinking the milk, though!


----------



## Sondra

Ah am going to try that Tim with the yoplait vanilla


----------



## LMonty

I do it the way Tim does, in the ice chest. Though I ususally do a half gallon in one of the big pyrex bowls. I do heat first for the reasns mentioned and culture when it coold down to between 115 and 120. I use the hottest tap water I can get in the cooler, put the water in first, put the coller where it can sit undisturbed for about 6 hrs and then do the culture thing in the pyrex, set it in there close the lid and leave it. If you have a batch that doesnt culture well, if it tastes OK, you can reheat it to 180 and then culture it over again. Ive had successs doing that when someone moved the stuff and it didnt set well.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

doulanobles said:


> My parents live with us and don't like our homemade yogurt so they always buy the vanilla yoplait. It's handy and available so good to know i can use it. I think if i can get a bit better consistency, I might actually win them over
> 
> They are drinking the milk, though!


Baby steps :yes When my son tried goats milk the first time a few years ago he said it tasted funny to him, but I didn't buy other milk so he had to use it.
He came back from camp a few weeks ago opened the fridge and said "Yay goats milk, cows milk sucks!" LOL :biggrin


----------

